# ms hidden game



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Go into Excel
Edit (at the top) - click on "go to"
Under "refernce" type... "x97:l97" (l as in lower case L) and press enter
Press Tab once
Hold "ctrl" and "shift" and tap the chart wizard button at the top. 

And you can play on the Excel version of flight simulator!!!!
This really is Microsoft with a sense of humour!!
Left click accelerates, right decelerates and steer witht the mouse.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Is this just for Excel '97?

------------------
<font color="ff0000" face="ginko">NormanSmiley</font>
Programming Page
Get Paid to Surf the Net


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

yes, there was another one for excel previous version but I don't remember what it was.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Hmmm, I wonder if there is something like that in Excel 2000.

------------------
NormanSmiley
Programming Page
Get Paid to Surf the Net


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I hear that it only works with the original version of Excel 2000 (not with SP), and not with certain versions of DirectX.


Boot Excel 2000 
Under file menu, do 'Save as Web Page' 
Say 'Publish Sheet' and 'Add Interactivity' 
Save to some htm page on your drive. 
Load the htm page with IE. You should have Excel in the middle of the page. 
Scroll to row 2000, column WC. Select row 2000, and tab so that WC is the active column. 
Hold down Shift+Crtl+Alt nad click the Office logo in the upper-left. 
If you have DirectX, you will be playing what looks like spy hunter. Use the arrow keys to drive, space to fire, O to drop oil slicks, and when it gets dark, use H for your headlights.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Mar 25, 1999)

Dang, I already put the SR1 patch on...

It didn't work for me.









------------------
NormanSmiley
Programming Page
Get Paid to Surf the Net


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Something an author has hidden in his work (like this game) is called easter egg. They can be found in thousands of software titles and even things like electronics, paintings, movies...
Try this site: http://www.eeggs.com
It has about 4000 easter eggs!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I only got a Cannot find server or DNS Error when trying your link, http://www.eeggs.com/

Is it correct, or am I just having a particularly difficult day?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

The Easter bunny got em'...


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Try it again, it just connected for me.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Nope, still not connecting for me! I can get to the home site, http://64.65.0.212/ , but can't connect using the link they provide either?? Ahhh, maybe I'm just not allowed to see fun stuff!!!

hhmmmppppphh

I'm going back outside to play!


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

That's weird, I've been looking at the site
in IE4 and Netscape both in the last 15 minutes,
am still hooked up with Netscape.

Instead of clicking on the link, I used
"copy shortcut" and pasted in the address
window. Don't know why that could make a
difference though...


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Nope, I've even tried changing some of my security settings around. No Joy.


Maybe this is because I'm in Ireland??


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Ii tried a tracert:

C:\WINDOWS>tracert eeggs.com
Unable to resolve target system name eeggs.com.


My tracrt command works, because I tried it to here, and got replies.


Hhhmmmm, it's got to be some limitation outside of my machine. I would be interested to know if anybody else in the UK or Ireland can connect to this one?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Man, you got me...why would that matter?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Dunno, maybe routing restrictions placed on local server.
I'm reaching here, but I don't normally have connection problems to sites that are up and active, know what I mean?


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

It worked fine for me. In my limited experience with tracert I find that 'unable to resolve ........' msg is usually due to an incorrect url or some other problem on the local system.
Bob


----------



## Rokko Ralph (Apr 24, 2000)

Yeah, that's pretty weird! I'm from the US and the link works at home, at school and everywhere else I've tried.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

special little hidden programs
http://www.eggscentral.com/


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Thanx davey7549,

That link works for me, but that other one still won't connect. I don't believe I'm going to lose any sleep over it!


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

RandyG
Don't feel bad I cannot reach that site either.
I get the cannot find server screen also.


----------



## 4239 (Oct 20, 1999)

If you and Randy type tracert and the url in a dos window- maybe we could see where the 'hop' stop is.
Bob


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, I have Excel 97 with the SR2 pack, and all I get is an orange line that I can move real fast around a blue blurr....Am I doing something wrong? I'm not a gameplayer, but this can't be all there is????


----------



## THoey (Feb 12, 2001)

I had to sit and play for bit before I figured out it is mouse operated. Move it around until you level out and then dive (push forward) a little bit...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, well, now all I have is a headache....I guess I just don't appreciate games....hmmmm....


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by bd _
> *If you and Randy type tracert and the url in a dos window- maybe we could see where the 'hop' stop is.
> Bob  *


I did post the results of the tracert in a previous post. I did it again, just to doublecheck:

C:\WINDOWS>tracert eeggs.com
Unable to resolve target system name eeggs.com.

and just to show that tracert works:

C:\WINDOWS>tracert eggscentral.com

Tracing route to eggscentral.com [12.27.88.100]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 40 ms 39 ms 37 ms tnt4.dub2.ie.uudial.net [213.116.0.60]
2 36 ms 41 ms 41 ms 213.116.4.194
3 36 ms 41 ms 39 ms fe1-7.cr2.dub2.gbb.uk.uu.net [158.43.253.21]
4 58 ms 56 ms 54 ms so3-1-0.tr1.lnd9.gbb.alter.net [158.43.253.25]
5 123 ms 124 ms 125 ms so-6-0-0.IR1.NYC12.Alter.Net [146.188.15.50]
6 129 ms 125 ms 124 ms so-1-0-0.IR1.NYC9.ALTER.NET [152.63.23.61]
7 125 ms 125 ms 125 ms 119.at-6-1-0.TR1.NYC9.ALTER.NET [152.63.15.185]

8 140 ms 125 ms 125 ms 0.so-3-0-0.XR1.NYC9.ALTER.NET [152.63.22.97]
9 126 ms 125 ms 125 ms 0.so-2-1-0.XL1.NYC9.ALTER.NET [152.63.23.137]
10 123 ms 125 ms 125 ms POS6-0.BR3.NYC9.ALTER.NET [152.63.24.97]
11 126 ms 125 ms 125 ms acr2-atm3-0-0-0.NewYorknyr.cw.net [206.24.193.24
5]
12 130 ms 125 ms 125 ms bar1-loopback.NewYorknyr.cw.net [206.24.194.3]
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 146 ms 144 ms 145 ms eggscentral.com [12.27.88.100]

Trace complete.

On both times, Zonealarm asked me if I wanted tracert to access the internet. I say this because when I tried tracert eeggs, I got the same error message, but without tracert even trying to access the net. I am typing in the correct url, but tracert does not recognise that address as valid. When I did a who is, I get 
Domain servers in listed order:
NS.WOLFSITES.COM 64.65.0.212
NS2.WOLFSITES.COM 64.65.1.212

and I can access the main site by typing in the DNS number. I also did a Nameserver search on eeggs.com and got back:

Nameserver help results
All times are listed in seconds

The search for eeggs.com returned:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Query about eeggs.com for record types ANY
Finding nameservers for eeggs.com ...
Query done, 2 answers, status: no error
Found 1 address for NS.WOLFSITES.COM
Found 1 address for NS2.WOLFSITES.COM
Trying server 64.65.0.212 (NS.WOLFSITES.COM) ...
Asking zone transfer for eeggs.com ...
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	SOA	ns.wolfsites.com. hostmaster.ns.wolfsites.com. (
2000051200	;serial (version)
80000	;refresh period (22 hours, 13 minutes, 20 seconds)
3600	;retry interval (1 hour)
604800	;expire time (1 week)
86400	;default ttl (1 day)
)
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	NS	ns.wolfsites.com.
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	NS	ns2.wolfsites.com.
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	A	64.65.0.212
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	MX	10 mail.eeggs.com.
mail.eeggs.com. 86400	IN	A	64.65.0.212
ftp.eeggs.com. 86400	IN	A	64.65.0.212
http://www.eeggs.com. 86400	IN	A	64.65.0.212
eeggs.com. 86400	IN	SOA	ns.wolfsites.com. hostmaster.ns.wolfsites.com. (
2000051200	;serial (version)
80000	;refresh period (22 hours, 13 minutes, 20 seconds)
3600	;retry interval (1 hour)
604800	;expire time (1 week)
86400	;default ttl (1 day)
)
Transfer complete, 9 records received for eeggs.com
Found 3 hosts within eeggs.com
Found 2 duplicate hosts within eeggs.com
Found 0 delegated zones within eeggs.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is a traceroute done through Sam Spade Tools:

traceroute eeggs.com

3 usc-isi-atm.ln.net (130.152.128.2) [AS226] 3.681 ms 3.318 ms 3.24 ms
4 fa-0-0-0.a01.lsanca01.us.ra.verio.net (209.189.66.65) [AS2914] 4.897 ms 3.967 ms 3.891 ms
5 ge-5-0.r01.lsanca01.us.bb.verio.net (129.250.29.142) [AS2914] 4.667 ms 4.475 ms 4.299 ms
6 p4-6-0-0.r00.lsanca01.us.bb.verio.net (129.250.2.205) [AS2914] 5.109 ms 4.718 ms 6.232 ms
7 p1.att.r00.lsanca01.us.bb.verio.net (129.250.9.34) [AS2914] 6.848 ms 5.149 ms 5.85 ms
8 gbr4-p50.la2ca.ip.att.net (12.123.28.134) [AS7018] 4.147 ms 4.234 ms 4.254 ms
9 gbr3-p80.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.122.2.126) [AS7018] 67.214 ms 66.736 ms 66.507 ms
10 gbr4-p20.attga.ip.att.net (12.122.2.90) [AS7018] 66.919 ms 67.11 ms 66.478 ms
11 gbr3-p60.attga.ip.att.net (12.122.1.141) [AS7018] 67.68 ms 66.668 ms 66.321 ms
12 gbr4-p50.ormfl.ip.att.net (12.122.2.130) [AS7018] 77.617 ms 78.69 ms 77.47 ms
13 gbr1-p90.ormfl.ip.att.net (12.122.5.126) [AS7018] 77.958 ms 77.846 ms 76.834 ms
14 ar3-a300s3.ormfl.ip.att.net (12.123.32.41) [AS7018] 76.407 ms 77.559 ms 76.844 ms
15 12.126.159.94 (12.126.159.94) [AS7018] 80.13 ms 80.978 ms 81.187 ms
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * *


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Of course, I just tried the DNS ( http://64.65.0.212/ )again, and got to wolfsites, and tried the link from there, and have connected to http://www.eeggs.com/ now. Trying a tracert now still garners nothing, though.

Ah well, this has been fun.


----------



## Pete_B86 (Apr 14, 2001)

i live in england and i can't get it!

what is your isp?

mine is BT


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

I'm in Dublin and use gateway.net as well as eircom.net.


Now that I have accessed it once, it seems that I can again. I would have to say that this has to do with the way the site is hosted, and other routing factors. I don't understand why it would limit us, but not those in the States otherwise.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

RandyG
Mentioned before I couldn't enter the sight either. Several attempts and received the only the server not found screen.
After reading your last post about finally a successful connection I tried again and got through first try. I changed nothing on my system since my first attempts.
Quite strange I might say.


----------



## Steven715 (Oct 14, 1999)

There is also one in MS Word 97

you Type in Blue with a Caps B Select the Word Blue and Make the font colour The dark blue and then click under the word to take away the selection then put 1 space nexed to the word blue select it again and make it Bold and Underlined then goto help then about microsoft Word and click the Blue W this will bring a crappy ping ball game!

P.s This will not work in Ms Word 97 SR1 all above will 

try it and see 

you must have word freshley opened any mistakes you have to close word and open it again!

Is threr any more 

there is ment to be about 27 altogether! in word and excell i only know the pinball and the so called space walk


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Man, am I the only one that has problems with these silly games! Can't get that one to work at all!


----------

